# Pics of a 12' Swordfish sunning during the day....



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

A few friends of mine who do some serious deep dropping got some photos of this swordfish while they were on a spot. 

He said the fish came right up to the boat and was about 12' from tip to tip...

















<A></A>


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

very very cool! Where's a harpoon when you need one. Great sea state as well.



:toast

Stressless


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesomw. Where was this?


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Shouldn't there be a live one in front of him, or a jig, or the kitchen sink??? Very cool ndeed.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

That is just "Way to cool"

Nice seas.....


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

That reminds me ofhow swordis would actdown in Mazatlan, Mexico. We would circle them slow trolling a dead bait of some kind and almost always got a bite, I've never seen them on the surface during the day around here though. Thats awesome.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

chris you aint never been to mexico! pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

It would have been Buck knife and Tarzan time. lol


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Thats cool. My Grandpa used to Harpoon them in the Northeast. WHat did they throw at him?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Our shimano rep said he has seen a couple out there sunning at the spur in the past 15 years but has never caught one on the surface.

Hood,how big was that one your mom caught down in Mazatlan? It was over 200 wasn't it?


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> *tunapopper (7/11/2008)*Awesomw. Where was this?




It was around the Spur. They didn't have anything set up to catch it...


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

I was fishing in the Pensacola Int. Billfish Tournament last weekend and saw the same thing!!!! We trolled 3 times by it, it did'nt even move as we went right by it. We thought it was dead. The fourth time by, I threw a naked ballyhoo on a spin rod right in front of it, and it just swam lazily away. It was an awesome sight, it waslit up and had colors that were neon blue.


----------



## jpotesta (Apr 20, 2008)

see, i guess its too bad your friend didnt grab one of those free kittens on the forum the other day


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Chris, the one she caught was around 300 pounds. It gave her hell too. After fighting/wiring one around 350(pulled the hooks after 4 hours) I have a whole new respect for her.


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thats awesome..

andnice pics to go with it:clap


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

We saw the same thing around the DoubleWings about two summers ago. There were four of them and we pitched large (5lb) Blue Runners, but they just sank away without showing interest. Very Very Cool none the less. Wish I had a camera that day, but these pictures can be my proof.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG. And I mean it ... DANG.


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

I have seen that twice around the spur and they wouldn't eat anything live,dead it didn't matter.I came back and started reading about them and they say that they come to the surface to warm up in the sun it helps digest there food and warm there body after being very deep and cold.It is truly an awesome sight.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Shoot it!!!!


----------



## Sir Reel (Jun 14, 2008)

That is cool!...I'd love to see one finning in person.I can hook'em but can't seem toland one.


----------

